# HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?



## core-in-spring (19. Oktober 2009)

*HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Hallo,

ich wollte einen HTPC zusammenstellen. Dazu habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen...
Falls ich hier falsch gepostet habe verschiebt mich bitte^^

*Das soll der HTPC können:*
Filme von Platte abspielen
HD 1080p (.mkv) von Platte abspielen
Blue Ray 1080p wiedergeben
TV über TV-Karte
HDTV über TV-Karte
Gleichzeitiges aufnehmen und abspielen von Filmen
Und natürlich Bilder, MP3,...

Klein und leise soll er sein
Wenig Strom brauchen

Zudem soll das System bzw. die Software Idiotensicher sein, da es für meine Mutter gedacht ist, aber erstmal muss die Hardware stehen...
*
Hardware:*
Hatte an ein *ION *System mit A330 gedacht. Die Leistung der einzelnen ION Boards mit A330 ist ja identisch. Deswegen habe ich mich noch nicht auf einen Hersteller festgelegt.
*2 GB Ram* sollten reichen?
*500 - 750GB Platte
LG BR Laufwerk
*Da die TV Quelle noch nicht ganz fest steht, habe ich mich noch nicht auf eine TV-Karte festgelegt. Wahrscheinlich eine KNC One TV-Station DVB-C Plus oder DVB-2S Plus
Software wird wahrscheinlich Win XP mit MediaPortal.
Für eine andere Mediasoftware bin ich offen.

*Jetzt ist die Frage:*
So wie ich es in einigen Foren gelesen habe, schafft ein ION System 1080*p*. Nur bei 1080*i *kommt es zu Rucklern.
Der Unterschied zwischen p/i ist mir bekannt.

*Doch wo wird 1080i genutzt?* 
BR-Filme und .mkv sind doch 1080p. 
ARD und Co strahlen 720p aus?
BR-Serien und Dokus könnten 1080i nutzen?
Und Sky nutzt glaube ich 1080i. Das wird eh nicht genutzt...
Kann mir jemand eine genaue Aussage geben wo welcher Standart genutzt wird?
Und schafft ein Ion System 720*i*?

*Wie sieht es mit upscaling aus?*
Nehmen wir mal an es wird als Quelle eine 720p .mkv Datei genutzt.
Von welcher Hardware wird diese um- hochgerechnet? Doch eigentlich von der Software oder? Oder übernimmt dies dann ein geeigneter LCD-TV? Der TV wird ja über HDMI mit einer Systemauflösung von 1080p angeschlossen. Erkennt der TV die 720p Auflösung? Doch eigentlich nicht.
Schaft ein ION System das hoch rechnen? Oder ist das eh totaler Mist?
Und bei 720p/i TV Signal?

Viele Fragen.... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühe!!!!!!!!
Core


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Das Problem bei nem 720p Signal liegt darin, dass dieses hochskaliert werden muss, das kann einiges an Leistung kosten. Deswegen würde ich auf ein Board mit 785G oder nen Nvidia Chipsatz setzen, dazu nen Athlon II und gut.

Wenn das System gerade so dafür ausreicht, könnte es sein, dass bei ner Aufnahme das Bild ruckelt...

Bei der TV Karte empfehle ich die die S660 bzw. S470 von Tevii.


----------



## core-in-spring (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Ja der 785G überzeugt! Das kommt davon wenn man immer NV kauft, dann wird man irgendwann blind für andere Lösungen^^

Wird wohl ein Asus M4A785D-M Pro oder EVO
Der Unterschied ist nur das eine hat DDR2 das andere DDR3. Da aber der Preisunterschied nicht so groß ist wirds wohl DDR3.

Die CPU dachte ich Athlon II 240 oder 250.

Bei der TV Karte habe ich leider nicht so eine große Auswahl weil sie von MediaPortal unterstützt werden muss.
Für die es Interessiert hier nen Link MediaPortal - Mediacenter - - Startseite

Würde diese Kombi upscaling und gleichzeitiges aufnehmen/wiedergeben reichen?


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Am Wochenende könnte ich was bei Arte HD aufnehmen, hab ne 7800GT und nen 4200+X2, die Graka beschleunigt da also wohl kaum etwas und die CPU sollte an die Leistung von nem Athlon II vieleicht hinkommen.


----------



## core-in-spring (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Ja das wäre sehr nett!!!


----------



## Steve6 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Hallo,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit selbst auf der Suche nach HD-HTPC-Hardware. Ich hatte auch ein ION-Board in betracht gezogen.

Wie sieht das Asus M4A785D-M Pro denn im vergleich zum ION-Board aus?

Ist das auch so stromsparend? Habt ihr da vergleiche?
Und was ist mit der Kühlung. Passiv? Dann wird es laut.

Gerüchten nach soll in diesem Jahr ein ION2-Board raus komme. Vielleicht wäre das geeigneter?

Gruß


----------



## core-in-spring (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Also das ION2 soll dieses Jahr noch raus kommen. Aber ab wann es verfügbar ist steht in den Sternen.
Beim ION1 war eine flächendeckende Verfügbarkeit erst 3 Monate später gegeben.

So Stromsparend ist es nicht da eine normale CPU drauf gesetzt werden muss. Also Athlon II oder Phenom.
Die Ion-Variante ist durch den Atom Prozessor so sparsam.

Hier nen Link zum ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO KLICK
Das Board ist passive gekühlt, besitzt 4x DDR3, 1x PCIe 16x, 1xPCIe 1x und 2 PCI.
Beim selben Board mit PRO Endung besitzt 4x DDR2.
Die Platine ist natürlich größer als die ION Variante.


----------



## Steve6 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Hallo Core-In-Spring,

danke für deine Antwort. Ich wollte es energiesparend haben, da ich nicht so drauf achten will, ob das Gerät jetzt läuft oder nicht. Immer einsatzbereit halt 

Ich habe vor diesen HD-HTPC mit LinuxMCE laufen zu lassen. Ich weiß, Bluray will da noch nicht so aber das wird sicher noch 

Hab nur sorge die falsche Hardware zu kaufen. Ein Leistungsfähiges Board für LinuxMCE was energiesparend ist. Das suche ich jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen intensiv 

Werde mal schauen ob ich was über den Leistungsverbauch deiner Empfehlung finde.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Dann kannst du den 785G Chipsatz vergessen und solltest auf einen Nvidia zurückgreifen bzw. ne günstige Nvidia Karte reinsetzen - Videobeschleunigung geht leider noch nicht ganz mit ATI unter Linux.


----------



## Steve6 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Nvidia Grafik würde ich dann sowieso nehmen. Hab in meinem Notebook eine ATI und habe regelmäßig Probleme unter Linux. Inzwischen ist es aber schon besser geworden.

Was dein Board angeht so habe ich in diesem Forum

ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO - Erfahrungsbericht - Seite 2 - Forum de Luxx

gelesen das jemand das System mit 31 Watt im Idle betreibt. Das ist nicht schlecht. Hier das System von dem User:

Testsystem:
AMD Phenom X2 550BE
Asus M4785-M EVO
2x 1GB ADATA 1333MHz auf 1.5V jetzt
Seagate 250GB SATA 3,5" HDD
Liton Bluray S104
FSP Fortron/Source Zen 300W

Ist also nicht so schlecht das Board. Ich müsste zur Zeit eh eine analoge TV-Karte einbauen. Da wären die Steckplätze in dem Asus sicher besser.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

das system hört sich besser an, viel besser als ein ion system für das was du vorhast...
aus eigenem interesse...
da du hd schauen willst damit...aber unter linux blu-ray nur über umwege nutzen kannst, gibt es für linux da möglichkeiten?
blu-ray lässt sich rudimentär angeblich auch mit vlc abspielen, ist mir bisher nur gelungen, wenn ich meine scheiben vorher auf platte kopiert habe


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Hallo Feivel,

ich schaue mit einem Auge immer noch so richtung ION2. Allerdings weiß man nicht wann es kommt und da es mehr Leistung hat wird es wohl auch wieder mehr strom verbrauchen.

Linux und Bluray ist im Moment noch schwierig. Das ist mir bewusst.
Diese Seite ist die einzigste die zu dem Thema was aussagt.
Da ich aber noch nicht mal die Kiste habe, habe ich mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Nur sollte meine Hardware schon HD können da ich 1. einen 42" Plasma habe und zum anderen später mal Bluray damit schauen will. HD-TV kommt auch irgend wann. Du glaubst ja dass das ION Board das nicht schafft. Könnte sein da für einiges eine gute CPU gebraucht wird. Hmm *grübel


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

ja...ich glaub dass das ion board zumindest an der grenze arbeitet...und ich bin der meinung wenn etwas flüssig sein soll schadet puffer nach oben hin nie...
naja...blu-ray ist deswegen auch für die zukunft von linux problematisch, da der kopierschutz closed source ist....und linux open source...da müsste jetzt erstmal ein kommerzieller anbieter eine software anbieten...denn open source wird wohl eher keine kommen.

alle möglichkeiten die ich kenne, beinhalten das entfernen des kopierschutzes...


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*



core-in-spring schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *Doch wo wird 1080i genutzt?*



z.b. meine Kamera (Casio Exilim EX-F1)
nimmt in 1080i auf.

das ist aber auch schon alles was ich dazu kenne


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Hallo Feivel,

Bei dem ION ist die CPU an sich für HD immernoch zu schwach. Hier regelt VDPAU ja das ganze. Damit  erledigt das dann die Grafikkarte. Sollte also zum anzeigen der HD-Filme reichen. Nur wenn man TV aufzeichnet, Timeshift schaut usw, wird ja sicher die CPU genutzt?! Dann wird es vermutlich eng mit dem ION oder?

Sorry das ich so oft nachfrage aber ich muss mich erst noch in das ganze Thema eindenken und lernen welche Hardware was macht.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

also mehrere dinge gleichzeitig machen wird vermutlich etwas schwierig..
glaub ich kaum dass die hardware da mit macht..hab allerdings noch keinen ion hd htpc in aktion gesehen


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Gleichzeitig vielleicht nicht. Mal eine Sendung aufnehmen und einen anderen Sender schauen. Oder TV aufnehmen und ne DVD schauen. Oder TV aufnehmen oder einen gespeicherten Film schauen. Ja, das könnte passieren, muss aber nicht. 

Hast du Erfahrungswerte wieviel Plattenplatz man benötigt? Also wie groß wird eine Sendung die eine Stunde dauert z.B.? Analog sicher kleiner als mit HD. Gibt es da Richtwerte?

Ich frage, da ich überlegt habe eine SSD-Festplatte für das System zu verwenden und eine externe USB-Festplatte für die Filme bzw. die aufgezeichneten Sendungen zu verwenden. Ob Timeshift über USB geht?

PS: Ich habe oben den Link vergessen in Bezug auf Linux und Blu-ray

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

ja...das kann ich dir sagen..je nach codec oder komprimierung bis mehrere gb groß 
ich schau mir den link gerne mal an

edit:
wie ich gesagt habe...mit umgehung des kopierschutzes


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Oh ha. So groß? Na ich hoffe das man die dann direkt auf eine externe Platte speichern kann. Dann würde ich da eine 1TB-Platte nehmen und drinnen eine SSD nur für das System.

Ja, das geht nur über den Kopierschutz......zur Zeit......


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

jo..ich hoffe dass da noch eine anständige kaufsoftware kommt..ich wär auch bereit zu bezahlen für sowas und vor allem für ein ordentliches linux media center 

ohne tb - platte kommst du mit sicherheit nicht weit ...die ssd würd ich mir auch gut überlegen vom preis her und lieber auf eine samsung f3 zählen..


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Ich will auf jeden Fall zwei Platten. Eine fürs System, die andere für die Medien. Vielleicht nehme ich dann 2 normale Platten. Mal sehen.

Ist LinuxMCE nicht brauchbar? Hab viel drüber gelesen und es soll recht gut sein. Ein guter Software-Bluray-Player würde ich auch begrüßen. Am besten für Llnux. würde ich dann auch kaufen.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

ich hab linuxmce nicht getestet..allerdings würde ich wohl zu einem standard linux greifen, da ich gerne alles selbst in der hand habe


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Welches System nutzt du denn aktuell?


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

ich nutz linux nur zum arbeiten&monitoren,
für meinen pc isses 7 mit WinDVD 10 
sry ;/
ich möcht eben nicht auf bestimmte dinge momentan zuhause verzichten.


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Naja, wenn es mit LinuxMCE nicht klappt, dann werde ich auch zum Win greifen. Aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall hartnäckig versuchen.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

ich bin auch dafür dass dus versuchst und alles hier berichtest )


----------



## INU.ID (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*



core-in-spring schrieb:


> *Wie sieht es mit upscaling aus?*
> Nehmen wir mal an es wird als Quelle eine 720p .mkv Datei genutzt.
> Von welcher Hardware wird diese um- hochgerechnet? Doch eigentlich von der Software oder? Oder übernimmt dies dann ein geeigneter LCD-TV? Der TV wird ja über HDMI mit einer Systemauflösung von 1080p angeschlossen. Erkennt der TV die 720p Auflösung? Doch eigentlich nicht.
> Schaft ein ION System das hoch rechnen? Oder ist das eh totaler Mist?


Wenn du ein Ion-System an einen Full-HD TV anklemmst und als Desktopauflösung 1920x1080 nutzt, dann wird der 720p Film, sofern du das Fenster über die 1280er Auflösung vergößerst bzw auf Vollbild schaust, von der Software einfach hochskaliert. Ist mit einem Full-HD TFT ja nichts anderes. Wenn ich zb. 720p Filme auf meinem Full-HD TFT anschaue steigt die CPU Last kein bischen.

Der Vorteil der Ion-Plattform bzw generell der Nvidiakarten ist noch dazu das du mittels spezieller Abspielsoftware (ka, Bucklew weiß welche das ist) mittels CUDA auch normale DVD-Filme aufwerten/hochskalieren lassen kannst.



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das Problem bei nem 720p Signal liegt darin, dass dieses hochskaliert werden muss, das kann einiges an Leistung kosten.


Ich kann dadurch keine höhere Rechenleistung feststellen.


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

interessant das mal von einem besitzer zu hören...
läuft da immer alles flüssig?


----------



## Steve6 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

@feivel

Ja, ich werde berichten wenn ich soweit bin 
Hoffe hier aber auch weiterhin auf gute Hilfe  

@INU.ID

Wie sieht das mit der Leistung des ION bei Timeshift oder HD-TV-Aufnahme aus? Ruckler in der aufnahme? Alles flüssig?


----------



## feivel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

klar.bei dem thema bin ich dauerhaft dabei...


----------



## saint243 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Wollte mal was zu dem Thema ION und HD schreiben. Habe selber einen ION mit nem Atom330. BlueRay läuft soweit in 1080p mit PowerDVD habe auch MKV´s mit 1080p probiert, geht auch ohne Probleme mit Media Player Classic und CoreAVC, ohne geht es alerdings nicht bei mir. Bei CoreAVC sieht man sofort wie die CPU Last runtergeht und das meiste über die Grafikläuft. CoreAVC kostet zwar was, aber in verbindung mit nem ION lohnt sich das. HDTV geht bei mir nur mit 720p auf ARD und ZDF, alles was 1080i hat bringt den Atom an und über die Grenzen. Also SkyHD kann ich auf dem ION überhaupt nicht schauen, ständig Aussetzer oder ruckeln.
Wer SkyHD schauen möchte oder andere Programme in 1080i sollte sichfür was anderes entscheiden als für den ION. Bin selber auf der Suche nach nem neuen System für mein Sky Abo, was genügend Power hat, aber nicht zu teuer ist und Strom frist. Das ist aber nicht so einfach und nehme gerne System Tipps an. Brauche auch nur noch ein Mainboard, nen Prozessor und ne LowProfile Grafikkarte oder ne gescheite Onboard.

Grüße saint243


----------



## Traubibaer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTPC Hardware für HD 1080i/p?*

Gucke Dir mal *meinen HTPC *an. Die verwendte Hardware ist dort auch aufgeführt. Ich bin nach einigen Überlegungen auch vom Atom abgekommen. Meine Kiste leistet das, was Du wolltest (außer HDTV sehen und aufnehmen, ich hab kein HDTV).

Gruß
Traubi
.


----------

